# How much a dozen?



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

How much do you charge a dozen? Where are you located?
I was in Worcester, ma the other day and they where selling got $7.29. They where free range and organic. I could never get that for my eggs. I do not do organic just because the feed cost twice as much.


----------



## gallotriestino (Jan 7, 2014)

Here in the Portland Oregon area I usually see a dozen go for $4.00-$4.50


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

In West Virginia i tried to sell mine for $2 a dozen. Someone said I was crazy selling them for so high. I guess it depends where you live.


----------



## Jackie50 (Jan 12, 2014)

California....as low as 3.50 a doz up to 7.00 a doz....grocery store price is 5.00 a doz


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Valley forge PA I sell mine for $2.50 a dozen


----------



## texas75563 (Jan 17, 2014)

I sell mine for $2.00 a dozen in North East Texas. I give away 95% of my extra eggs to friends and family.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

between $3 & $5 a dozen around here
people say my eggs are so much better that those old things in the store

most of our go into the bator so not many left to sell in the spring time


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nj2wv said:


> In West Virginia i tried to sell mine for $2 a dozen. Someone said I was crazy selling them for so high. I guess it depends where you live.


 tell them to go to wallmart & get old nasty ones for a few cents less then. you have a better product then they do. so yours are more


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

piglett said:


> tell them to go to wallmart & get old nasty ones for a few cents less then. you have a better product then they do. so yours are more


I think I will next time. . He will also have to use $4 in gas just to get to walmart too. Lol.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

We are selling ours for $3.50 a doz and cant keep up with the orders!

I desperately need a incubator but id rather not order one from china and our local farm store wont have any untill march!..Anyone got a old used one they care to sell?

Brothers


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

We sell for $4/doz picked up or $5/delivered. In stores here it's $5.99/doz for free run eggs but free run means absolutely nothing here. Maybe a step up from battery hens but still-cramming 20,000 chickens shoulder to shoulder into a building meant for half that isn't a great life either.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Last year I sold lots to 1 lady for $2 a dozen. This year we finally will have enough girls again so that I can sell some I may sell the extras that I have for $2.50 a dozen. However I normally bake with my eggs, and pickle a lot of them. With us having to go to Tractor supply and buy the egg cartons for 25 cents each. I need to ask for the higher price.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

My grandchildren run the College Fund Store here in Live Oak, FL. They are 12 & 13 and have done this since 2009. They get $2.50 and $.50 deposit on the containers. I believe their regular customers would pay any price just to support them. Others are shocked at the price never taking the time to ck the price at the store. Organic eggs at our stores here are $4.00 plus. The other thing is most have no idea what it cost to keep a small flock. They also don't care if their eggs are fresh or how the animals are kept.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We sell ours for $4 a doz in a new carton, or $3.75 if they bring their own carton, they always get their carton back if they leave extras (I out their name in them). Ours free range and are supplemented with a soy free/non GMO feed ($30 a 50 lb bag). I am actually keeping track this month to see what my actual cost is, price may go up to $5 a doz, and we sell for that at farmers market with no problem. We have only had to do farmers market a few times in the last year to get a good following to pick up at the house.


----------



## cmangrum (Jan 29, 2014)

i sell mine for $3.00 a dozen


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

$2.00 per dozen. Brown or white same price. Eastern NC


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

I work at a grocery store where the cheapest eggs are 1.99$ I have had about 10 offers from coworkers to buy. Around 4$ would be easy, with organic gmo free eggs, but il probably just give away my extras


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

In Spring we went up to $5 a dozen and still offer the .25 discount for reusing their own cartons. We are still pasture raised, non GMO and organic, and stay sold out. 


Jim


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

2 dollars a dozen doesn't even feed cost

5 hens will eat 1 bag of feed a month

if your feed is $15 a bag

you need to sell 8 dozen a month just for the feed 

plus you still need to buy egg boxes once in a while

plus you paid something for chicks or pullets at some point

at 2 dollars a dozen i think i would just give the eggs away to friends/co-workers

but that's just me


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I have them pay 2.50 a dozen I make 10.00 to20.00 a week my feed cost 12.50


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I am the weirdo that gives mine away! I love the chickens the eggs are just a bonus to me. I think $3-4 a carton is a fare price though.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We charge $5 a doz, but our feed is $30 a bag, soy free/non-gmo and packed in new cartons 


Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

And that is up$1 a dozen from when we posted last year on this thread. 


Jim


----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

we just saw they were charging 8 bucks a dozen for pasture raised organic eggs at whole foods. that made me feel really good about our chickens and how much our eggs are worth. we use all of ours and feed ours organic, which is 32 here for a 40 pound bag plus we give them organic veggies, seasonal veggies and squash, and other such things. since we started fermenting our feed, one bag lasts about a month for our 11 chickens, plus we spend 5 to 10 bucks a week for all the extras. next year we will for sure have a garden and raise our own veggies! i think chickens and gardens go well together. 

i think people with integrity appreciate supporting those of us who love our chickens and take good care of them. to anyone else who wants to bring others down by criticizing your eggs, you dont want to hang out or have them as customers anyway.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Well said. 


Jim


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Northern nj here i sell mine for $2 a doz. if i get jumbo eggs I'll sell for $3 a doz. most farm stands here charge $3.50 and up per doz. the supermarkets charge $3.99 and up


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Maryellen, if you aren't charging at least what the supermarkets do, you're jipping yourself. Id need to see my eggs a lot more expensive than I do to break even on feed cost per egg, but you are selling a better quality product than the grocery store and should at least get what they charge. No customer can complain about it either.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My coworkers are cheap unfortunately .. Once all 13 start laying faithfully i will charge strangers more and raise the price at work and see if the cheapskates will pay


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I live on north AL and I get $3 dozen. My chickens are free range. I have 12 hens right now. Unfortunately they all are not laying right now either. Tell them to eat older eggs then and pay more!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

$1.50 for peewee
$2 for small
$2.50 for medium
$3 for large
$3.50 for extra large
$4 for Jumbo


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

1st tier, friends and relatives-free
2nd tier, neighbors-free
3rd tier, emergency overflow- stand on side of road-free.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anyone noticed a drop in egg sales? I'm not getting any calls for eggs.. I charge $3 a doz and no one is asking for eggs.
I did sell a few doz Hatching eggs. But even that dropped


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The stores around here are blowing out Easter leftovers for a $1 dozen


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,I'm like you-eggs are free,free,free.If I have a dozen of full egg cartons,then they go to a live-in drug rehab for teens,something my FIL is involved in.Plus,him and his friends get a big part of my eggs.My daughter won't eat them because it might have a red spot and my son only takes them occasionally,I guess him and his wife don't eat/use many.I have chickens because I love them not because the lay eggs,that's just a bonus!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So most of you give away all your eggs ? Everyone here sells them, it's like everyone is getting chickens for the eggs.. maybe I should lower my price to $2.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I gave away 5 doz today to the 70 yr old man who runs the local farmstand. He told me in a conversation he was living in a 3 bay garage in onr of the bays and sells veggies and flowers to get by. I don't know if he is telling the truth or not. I had talked to him previously about buying my excess eggs at $2 a doz so he could sell them for 3. Then a few days later I went back and bought a plant and we were talking and he told me his life story. How he was married twice and lost everything in his 2nd divorce. He uses a cane to get around. 

So today he got some eggs from us to sell. Next week I'll bring him more. His clients are amazed by the blue eggs lol


----------

